# removing front bumper



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

i know there are "how to's" out there and i have read them..... my question is in one detail..... when you have unscrewed all the screws and removd the rivets.... is there a trick to separating the bumper without breaking it (as i may have slightly done) from where it meats the front of the quarter panel... the area between the wheel well and the underside of the lights. the how tos just said go slow and it will come but i worked at it for like half and hour and still managed to break a few of the plastic parts that secure the bumper to the black plastic under it. it looked like the slots in the bumper plastic fit over little black plastic ribs but i dont know how to get it off of thm other than to pull cause you cant get a tool in there.... just curious what other people have done or if they have run into the same issues. 

thanks


----------



## garrettb1 (Feb 21, 2012)

Just done mine yesterday. Give it a few short quick tugs it will come right off.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

This is what I'm scared of lol , these bumpers are really complicated but eh that's just GM for ya lol


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Carefully use a flatheaded screwdriver to help with those black tabs, worked for me. Also, I broke a couple pieces too, mine still on there good and tight!!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah I really don't wanna break anything lol , a buddy did It for me once already but I'm too chicken to try it


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Supposedly the ECO ft covers are actually a little thinner than the non-ECO bumper covers. They need even more care to remove or the tabs will break.


----------

